# Car hit by deer



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently bought a new Mazda 3 and collected it at the end of October 2014. Just on Wednesday (10/12/2014), I was driving on the B526 Newport Pagnell and a deer decided to run across the road. I saw it just, and managed to swerve as there wasn't a car coming the other way, but it still caught my car. Involving the headlight, bumper, front passenger wing, perhaps bonnet and also probably involving lots of things which can't be seen underneath.

Like all of you, I love love love my car and this has really upset me. Not only that it's less than 2 months old, but rather the original factory paint, parts etc will no longer be there and also the fact that panels will need to be replaced and repainted etc. I'm so anxious of what the end result will/could look like too.

So... What am I saying... At the time I bought the car, I opted for GAP insurance. Therefore, will it be possible for the car to be written off for me to just use the GAP? I'd much prefer this and just get another factory fresh car, rather than mine being repaired. Yes, the car is currently at a genuine Mazda approved repairer, and if not written off will be repaired with 100% genuine Mazda parts, but nothing is like when a car came out the factory -especially paint!!

Is there a way in which I could tell them to write the car off? I'd be very grateful for some advice. Please see some attached photos with regard to the damage.
















































































































Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if the car's beyond repair the insurance will replace with a new car because of its age. You won't be able to tell the insurance to right it off because you want a new one!

JK


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Johnny Kebab said:


> I'm pretty sure if the car's beyond repair the insurance will replace with a new car because of its age. *You won't be able to tell the insurance to right it off because you want a new one!*
> 
> JK


Thanks. That's exactly what I mean! So annoying!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S40 said:


> Thanks. That's exactly what I mean! So annoying!


Sadly that just couldn't be the case.

If insurance companies wrote off every car involved in a bump, the cost of insurance would be huge.

We all have a responsibility to try and keep claims to a minimum and not inflate the costs.

Just make sure the car ends up in a good bodyshop and the car will look as good as new.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

it will look fine after repair. just look over it and dont be rushed. if your not happy then reject the work


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Going by those pictures, there's not enough damage to write it off. A initial rule of thumb I use is if the steering wheel is still straight then there's not likely to be any suspension and steering straightening required and it'll be a relatively easy fix, being mainly cosmetic. And like already has been said, any good manufacturer approved bodyshop will have no issues in sorting out.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to show this vid :


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

We hit a deer a few years back in our brand new car

Huge stag it was

Needed new front end, wing, drivers door etc


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That'll fix OK, esp at a Mazda Approved bodyshop.

The odd thing about deer is that when you hit one it doesn't belong to the landowner, but try going out at night with a rifle and folk are queuing up to claim it belongs to them. 

A local hit a Sika deer on her way to work one dark morning recently - it disappeared under her car and she continued driving the 8 miles to work :doublesho, where she was greeted with the words "I see you've brought your lunch with you".....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Poor deers


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Oh deer! (Sorry...!)

Given it's fairly new, I doubt the damage would be sufficient to write it off, but you never know what's happened beneath the bodywork.

Good luck with the repair/replacement, keep us updated


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this, such a shame with a new car, i'd be gutted too.

Love the thread title "Car hit by deer", I bet the deer didn't see it that way!


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jenny19 said:


> Poor deers


Poor car!!


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow mad video a little Tcut and you will be fine


----------



## kris1 (Apr 29, 2012)

You need to look at close to 70% value of the car i n damages before they are written off these days. Even at a Mazda approved bodyshop there is no where that much damage there


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you get this sorted out without any problems.

Just to be fussy, I would suggest you hit the deer rather than it hitting you


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

My neighbour hit two in short succession after which time he became known as the deer hunter! Second one did £1500 damage to his x type....

Not much you can do really we have a lot down our way, just really use your lights and look in the hedgerows well ahead, chances are if one deer crosses the road others will follow so beware. The Ashdown forest has a 40 limit even though the roads are suitable for higher speeds, but the limit is there for a reason, but it's amazing how many drivers speed through there with complete disregard for the animals - or indeed their own safety.

We had my wife's car repaired after it was hit in a car park, not quite as bad as the OP's but I can say the repair isnt visible and I am a fussy git, so just get the car done, it will be back to it's pristine condition.


----------

